# First time Arabian owner!



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

My very first (purebred) arabian! Picked her up for free near the oregon boarder (8 hour haul round trip). She is registered Egisis. They pronounced it Ee-gis-is, and called her Egi (ee-gee). Not sure, I have been calling her E, feel free to post name suggestions including nicknames, or she might just get known as E lol.
I got her from a preformance place she was being boarded there to get rehomed her owners are a lawyer and something else (nice people) they have had her since she was born but they travel alot and have about 15 other arabians they have bred, so even though she is 8 she has never been broke. This will be my 3rd horse to train and is supposed to be my first solo  (but I do have a trainer that can help with her if needed)
We have a lot to work on, like touching her lol, she is very touchy in the back, and just about had a heart attack when I was getting this blanket on her but she is really smart and settles in to things really fast.
Well here she is!
She looks kinda of big in this picture but she is about 14hh i think (measure on friday when I get the stick thing). Right off the trailer after a 4hr 15 min ride, she was a champ the whole time!
















I am 5'4" with my boots on does she look like she is 14hh?








Scratches








Im gonna run back to the barn!








No I guess Ill stay with you guys.
















Fable <3 finally getting a friend









What kind of arabian do you think she is?
Also how much do you think she weighs? I am 5'2" 110lbs-115lbs and I am hoping I will be able to trail ride and jump with her. I know arabians are built strong and I am not going to kill her when I start to ride her but I want to double check if she is big enough for me to jump.
thanks!
<3
sidenote: I did get her a new halter to the ugly grey-green one came with her and the rope halter was the smallest halter I had, I picked her up a nice maroon one yesterday


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Also feel free to post your arabians, especially jumping and dressage arabs!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Beauty, enjoy!


----------



## Rumonek (Nov 3, 2010)

Welcome to the best breed to own 
To answer your question, she is Egyptian/Crabbet on bottom, and Polish/Egyptian up top. She'd be considered "domestic" bred. 

Really cute mare


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Well- if this is her-- **** good breeding--
Egisis Arabian
Double El Shaklan.. good Spanish line.. 
Nice mare..


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Yep that's her awesome! Thanks you guys!


----------



## Rumonek (Nov 3, 2010)

Yes, she has some darn good breeding behind her. You found a good one


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks again! Her owners/breeders where proud of her they just wish she got bigger, lucky for me she didnt!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

With her breeding- she has the ability for good mind- stamina, and a loyal companion. You really chose well.
Bigger's not always best. I'm small and love my smaller Arabs!
That El Shaklan sure puts the pretty on them! I have a few and it shines through!


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Thats awesome! She is always thinking about what we are doing I cant wait to start doing stuff with her later this week.
How do you think she would do with endurance trails and jumping?


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Very cute girl!! Arabians are great!!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Thyme said:


> Thats awesome! She is always thinking about what we are doing I cant wait to start doing stuff with her later this week.
> How do you think she would do with endurance trails and jumping?


She appears to have the substance for it, but it takes training and good nutrition and health. Takes lots of calories and hydration. Her Crabbet blood will help with endurance. Check with people in your area and see what you can learn from them.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Druydess said:


> She appears to have the substance for it, but it takes training and good nutrition and health. Takes lots of calories and hydration. Her Crabbet blood will help with endurance. Check with people in your area and see what you can learn from them.


Yea I just emailed my friend about getting this lady's number that we rode with one, she does endurance in my area so hopefully we could train together! 
I also meant about her size vs mine


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

She's so gorgeous!! I'm so glad you got her.  

And yay for no more nasty colored halter! 

She does look to be about 14hh, to my eye. I'm 5'8" and Lacey, who's just 14.1hh, comes to a couple of inches below my shoulder. So if you're 6 inches shorter than me, it seems reasonable that her wither and your shoulder would be just about even or for her to be a little bigger than your shoulder.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks! my friend has a nice measuring stick with this thing that slides down and rest on their shoulders for height, Ill borrow it friday to see <3
p.s. what colors do ya'll put on your greys? I prefer more modest colors but not just solids


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow she is beautiful!!! She looks so proud like she knows she gorgeous. Best of luck with your new girl!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shandasue (Nov 22, 2011)

shes gorgous! let us know how the training goes?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

shandasue said:


> shes gorgous! let us know how the training goes?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You bet ya! lol You will be seeing lots of her on here from now on and probably some of these symbols >?????????
:lol:


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I love bright colors on Lacey, but I'm a huge fan of bright colors in general:












I LOVE Lacey in turquoise (her Aussie gear is predominantly turquoise), purple is great (her western stuff is pretty much all purple), really, I haven't found a reasonable color that she looks bad in.
She looks super classy in black, brown is ok but not as classy. 
As far as more muted colors, my favorites for Lacey are hunter green, fern green, and maroon. 
Really, us gray horse owners are lucky, our horses look pretty good in any color.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Yea I did find a nice maroon colored one, there is also this really pretty brighter olive green on with a twisted gold and hunter green border rope thing. . .so many! lol

Also, what is a good way to trim her mane up but have it look more natural? I found a 'thining' blade it was like a comb with a short blade up in the teeth, would I just trim her mane and then use the thining comb thing on the ends to 'feather' it? I know it looks pretty (in these pics) but its really inpractical right now


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Your mare is lovely! I saw her advertised somewhere and thought how nice she was and hoped she'd find a good home, glad to see it sounds like she did. 

Inside joke, but with a lot of truth in it....What's the quickest way to make an Arabian horse lover lose their mind? Pull or cut the mane and/or tail. If the length and condition aren't practical right now, just put her mane in braids for easy maintenance. Know that somewhere out there is an Arab horse owner who would kill for her mane because they have one of the few Arabians with a baby fine, thin mane that won't hang below the horses shoulders. 

Her sire line is full of quality horses and the Crabbet on her dam side pretty much assures that she will be very sturdy and athletic. With all that Sanadik El Shaklan in there, she's going to be opinionated too, but generally in a humourous way. 

She'll also probably be the easiest horse to get going under saddle that you've ever trained, just be sure to lay a good trust ground work first.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Yea, I just found the braid idea online I just want to avoid dread-locks lol
She seems really willing and she catches onto new things fast
Ill be sure to get the foundations down even though I really wanna just jump on and ride off with her! I dont want to ruin her she my first solo so I got to show my trainer I can use all she has taught me with my paint the last 8 months!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Inside joke, but with a lot of truth in it....What's the quickest way to make an Arabian horse lover lose their mind? Pull or cut the mane and/or tail. If the length and condition aren't practical right now, just put her mane in braids for easy maintenance. Know that somewhere out there is an Arab horse owner who would kill for her mane because they have one of the few Arabians with a baby fine, thin mane that won't hang below the horses shoulders.


Hahaha That is SO true! I've gotten so much flack for roaching Lacey's mane from people who are all like "She's an Arabian! She needs a long flowing mane!" :lol:
Too bad Lacey's mane is a nasty beast (super thick at the top, super thin and scraggly at the bottom) that no one should ever be forced to see. :lol:


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Thats how my paints is! That's why it only gets to be like 4-5 inches long 
Im planning enough time to go out brush and braid her mane up tomorrow morning before I leave for class.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Grooming tip for manes & tails. Put a healthy dollop of Cowboy Magic or Vetrolin Leave In Conditioner in, let it soak in for about 10 mins. Then work the majority of the tangles out with your fingers (I do this even for Pasture Dreds) and then braid it up and redo every week or 2. I never touch manes & tails with combs and brushes, unless it's just so bad that I have to (sssshhhhh don't tell) cut a little bit of the knot to get it to let loose. Then at that point, I've pretty well ruined the mane or tail so I let the comb and brush do the rest.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Awesome thanks! Ill pick up some cowboy magic, I usually just use my hands also or Ill run a softer body brush over it to the the dirt off
Should the braids be 'neutral', tight or more on the loose side?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Don't overdo the Cowboy Magic or it will be difficult to get the braids in. I braid fairly loose at the top (root) and then tighten up once I get past where there will be pressure on the root. In spring & summer when it's warm I like to bath them and hot oil condition manes and tails at least once/month. Then I let the mane & tail dry thoroughly and put them back up again. Never braid wet, it will cause the hair to break off and fall out. Not sure why, but if you ever do it you'll cry. BTDT didn't like it.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Alrighty thanks for all the advice! I feel like a just joined a pretty cool club!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LOL, compared to the TB's and QH's where shorter seems to be better in the mane area, they're a PIA, but they look so COOL when they have realllllly long flowy manes, it's worth it!


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Yay! Glad she got a good home! I saw her when she popped up on ABN. You're going to have so much fun with her. You're also going to pull your hair out and wonder why you brought this upon yourself! Lol. Arabs aren't for everyone. They learn super fast-not only good things, but bad as well. 

Good luck! Keep us updated!

Also, yeah, it may be a bit of a pain, but if you spend the little bit of time it takes to care for the mane and keep it nice, it is totally worth it. I have been pampering my gelding's mane and tail since he was born. He was coming two in this photo, but I think his mane is coming along nicely.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

So happy to see you got her home-she is a beauty! sounds like she'll be great for what you want to do. Can't wait to follow her progress.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Congrats on your new mare! I saw her on ABN's Rescue forum and was hoping she'd find a great home!  

LOVE her pedigree. I'm a big fan of Spanish Arabians, and CMK/Crabbet breeding (can't wait to get my new boy home!!). Lots of substance and personaility!

As per manes, I agree with Dreamcatcher - Vetrolin is my saviour! It's taken out some nasty knots and kept the mane all in one piece. It does great on my man's mane - which I intend to braid this weekend because it IS a lot of maintainence!


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

Congrats on your new arabian. My boy Rocky (pictured in avatar) was a Polish bred arabian and he was small as well. I really like the smaller, more compact arabians. They really can do anything you set them to.
Just a couple of tips. Arabians are extremely smart. Once you gain her trust, you'll have a steady partner for life. Lol, but never underestimate those smarts. She will probably test you. But that's what I love about the breed! I'm sure she'll do fantastic at whatever you want to do with her


----------



## Singh559 (Feb 29, 2012)

Congratulations on your first Arabian, absolutely beautiful!

(My first post on this forum as well  )

I can't wait to get an Arabian horse as a friend. =]


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Congrats, another Lacey  -yes i have been stalking that stunning arabian mare, and im a QH person... lol -

Cant wait for more pics >


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks guys! and you will get more pics be careful what you wish for lol
Ill be getting some of the Vetrolin and I got it braided now
Tomorrow will be day one of our journey we have a lot of desensitizing to do, like touching enywhere behind her shoulders and her ears lol


----------



## tlvmiller (Oct 13, 2011)

she is beautiful


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Thyme said:


> My very first (purebred) arabian! Picked her up for free near the oregon boarder (8 hour haul round trip). She is registered Egisis. They pronounced it Ee-gis-is, and called her Egi (ee-gee). Not sure, I have been calling her E, feel free to post name suggestions including nicknames, or she might just get known as E lol.
> I got her from a preformance place she was being boarded there to get rehomed her owners are a lawyer and something else (nice people) they have had her since she was born but they travel alot and have about 15 other arabians they have bred, so even though she is 8 she has never been broke. This will be my 3rd horse to train and is supposed to be my first solo  (but I do have a trainer that can help with her if needed)
> We have a lot to work on, like touching her lol, she is very touchy in the back, and just about had a heart attack when I was getting this blanket on her but she is really smart and settles in to things really fast.
> Well here she is!
> ...



I love your Arab she is stunning 
good luck with her


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

For reference, here is an approximately 14hh Arabian jumping with a rider about your same height (she is 5'4" I think). This picture is from many years ago, my big sister and her sweetheartted spitfire arabian. She did everything with her mare, western, english, jumping, games (she beat a large class of competitive gamers at poles about the time period of this photo -the other competitors thought that the little girl was an experienced gaming pony), and she would do anything asked of her. 








She is now 27 years old and is too stubborn to slow down (chomps at the bit because she loves to go and my sister won't let her). 


The great thing about light greys is that it is nearly impossible to find a color that doesn't look good on them :lol:

Have fun, and hope she is a joy to train


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

SunnyDraco said:


> For reference, here is an approximately 14hh Arabian jumping with a rider about your same height (she is 5'4" I think). This picture is from many years ago, my big sister and her sweetheartted spitfire arabian. She did everything with her mare, western, english, jumping, games (she beat a large class of competitive gamers at poles about the time period of this photo -the other competitors thought that the little girl was an experienced gaming pony), and she would do anything asked of her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Yea I am hopeing I dont dward her lol
She seems like she has a taller barrel so hopefuly my feet aren't hanging down past her bell too far.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

She is back up for free...
Registered Arab, 9 yrs old
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Well boo. That makes me really sad. She's always realllly reminded me of Lacey and if I could bring her home...boy. Not even just saying that.

I hope she gets a good home.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

C'mon.... Lacey needs a buddy!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Hah, I knowww. And now that Lacey is getting close to her 'limit' on riding......I wish!

You wanna pay for her care? :wink:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Haha
I have 13 already. No thanks. Lol
However were she in Alberta she would be coming here.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Haha
I have 13 already. No thanks. Lol
However were she in Alberta she would be coming here.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Aw.  If shipping were reasonable, I'd take her. Poor dear.


----------



## Arab Mama (Jun 10, 2012)

I hate seeing so many good horses needing homes. I wish I had endless resources to help them all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

Wait, she is not keeping her?


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Pretty girl!!


----------



## ArabianGirl66 (Oct 9, 2013)

*First timer too!*



Thyme said:


> My very first (purebred) arabian! Picked her up for free near the oregon boarder (8 hour haul round trip). She is registered Egisis. They pronounced it Ee-gis-is, and called her Egi (ee-gee). Not sure, I have been calling her E, feel free to post name suggestions including nicknames, or she might just get known as E lol.
> I got her from a preformance place she was being boarded there to get rehomed her owners are a lawyer and something else (nice people) they have had her since she was born but they travel alot and have about 15 other arabians they have bred, so even though she is 8 she has never been broke. This will be my 3rd horse to train and is supposed to be my first solo  (but I do have a trainer that can help with her if needed)
> We have a lot to work on, like touching her lol, she is very touchy in the back, and just about had a heart attack when I was getting this blanket on her but she is really smart and settles in to things really fast.
> Well here she is!
> ...


Hi! I'm a first-time Arabian owner too! I love your new girl. She reminds me a little bit of my 6-year-old Crabbet Arabian mare Ruby (Harleys Ruby is her registered name). Ruby is 14hh too. Arabians are the best horses--smart, affectionate, and versatile.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

She's so pretty! My first horse, Djinn, was an Arabian, and he was awesome. Funny how Arabs can be so dainty and yet be so rugged. Good luck with her, and keep us posted.


----------



## Vescuso (Oct 10, 2013)

She looks more than big enough to do anything you want with her. She has wonderful confirmation and if you put your all into her, she will be the best horse you've ever known. I have an Arab filly and she is my best friend. You can go to my page and see pic of her. Your mare looks amazing and I hope you get what you're wanting out of her and more! Good luck


----------

